
2016 Annual Report - dtnewman
https://watsi.org/2016/?utm_source=2016&utm_campaign=annual%20report&utm_medium=email
======
saganus
This is a really nice idea for a transparency report.

I got the email from Chase Adam and he says:

"This year, we’re doing something different. Instead of using our annual
report to share 2016’s shiniest numbers, we’re using it to share the most
problematic ones — for example, the $54,242 in fraudulent donations we had to
refund."

It would be great if this caught as a trend for companies (at least some of
them). Publishing these kind of numbers could give great insight into how
certain organizations are run.

Kudos to Watsi for making such a risky move.

